
Deep Learning in Clojure from Scratch to GPU: Why Bother? - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-to-GPU-0-Why-Bother
======
dragandj
This is the introduction and ToC.

The latest article is here:

[https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-
Fr...](https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-
to-GPU-11-A-Simple-Neural-Network-API)

